# Hamsters



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

I got a hamster today. He is a little boy and I named him Aviator. He's very active already and he is in love with his wheel lol. 

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac127/Kiwi_Kaw/71fc32dbd71d__1324003837000.jpg

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac127/Kiwi_Kaw/2ebfd8ce0b93__1324003860000-1.jpg

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac127/Kiwi_Kaw/262b34b9df47__1324003896000.jpg

Does anyone else has hamsters? Or rodents. I know rats are popular on this site


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh He is SO cute... I would love a hamster.. I love his colours


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a hamster  What kind of cage is your little guy in?


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

I have him in the Ware Natural Wood Cage from petsmart 

Also Thank you guys


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I had hamsters long, long time ago. I've also had rats and mice.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

mice are so cute  i would like to get a rat in the future but my mom hates rats. lol


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Rats are actually very nice pets. Mine used to ride on my shoulder and hide in my hair. I used to have very long hair.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think hammie's are cute! ^.^


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw cute!
I haven't had hamsters in YEARS
my last hamsters name was Ham.... LOVED her.... she was from petsmart (supposed to be a boy).. supposedly females can be aggressive but Ham was the SWEETEST thing, she would ride in my pocket ALL day long 
She was also an escape artist and would sneak into my mom's crafts closet at night and destroy the decorative paper in there... she always came back before anyone woke up  lol everyone loved her  good luck with your little guy!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

me and my brother used to have hamsters when i was 12. they didnt last a year. we got 2 males in a cage. my parents went against the employee's advice for 2 cages. mine was actually a female. she got agressive and killed the male. probably got pregnant. she didnt last much longer either. she ate the support arms for the plastic rollcage. she separated the intach running wheel from the supports. i guess she just wanted to have a excercise wheel that wasnt secured to the cage. she ate a bit too much plastic and wasnt able to eat enough actual food to stay alive.

they were fun to own even some micheif. they used to climb up to the top of the cage and we pushed off their paws one by one when that hapened. i know its a bit cruel to do that but it was so funny when we were oblivious to that fact. they also liked to climb under and over the hamster wheel especially under it when the other was occupying the interior of it.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

Lol nel3- that is kinda cruel but sounds funny. Also Its sad the female died from not being able to eat food cause of the plastic. 

LittleBettas- Ham sounded like she was fun  but mischievous lol. I hope I get my little guy to be more trusting soon lol. Im impatient though. 

tpocicat- that sounds so cool  my friend has a rat who would sit on your shoulder, his name was Zero. He kinda made me want a rat lol.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Kato Aaron said:


> Lol nel3- that is kinda cruel but sounds funny. Also Its sad the female died from not being able to eat food cause of the plastic.
> 
> LittleBettas- Ham sounded like she was fun  but mischievous lol. I hope I get my little guy to be more trusting soon lol. Im impatient though.
> 
> tpocicat- that sounds so cool  my friend has a rat who would sit on your shoulder, his name was Zero. He kinda made me want a rat lol.


unfortunately i still cant help but laugh when i remember it even if i know its cruel. if i ever had another hamster i'd avoid doing that. 3 paws was decent but when it got down to 2 paws then the hamster had trouble hanging on, much less with 1. i was so surprised to see the hamster wheel was surgically removed from the spines. there wasnt even 1mm of the support spines sticking out of the freed wheel.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having a rat. My mother wouls have a heart sattack if I ever brought one home. I've heard they make wonderful pets and can even be taught little tricks.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

*dramaqueen*- Thats so neat  i wonder what kind of tricks they learn

nel3- sounds funny  lol. I can imagine a ham just hanging by its little arms. I'm happy Aviator doesn't hang upside down though lol


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a hamster and he is in my avatar. His name is Cookiedough but we usually call him Hammy or Ham-Ham!  I have him in a BIG ovo. He had a little accident recently and both his bottom teeth came out. He's been given meds (ibuprofen) from the vet.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

I have Chinchilla's, Guinea Pigs's, and while they technically arent rodents rabbits as well.

Your little hamster is adorable.

I've also had rats, (yes they do make great pets) hamsters, gerbils, and even a degu. The degu was probably my favorite though. It was obnoxiously cute.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Kato Aaron said:


> *dramaqueen*- Thats so neat  i wonder what kind of tricks they learn
> 
> nel3- sounds funny  lol. I can imagine a ham just hanging by its little arms. I'm happy Aviator doesn't hang upside down though lol


i think the 2 hamsters (1M, 1F) did that BC they were in a 5g cage together.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen- Oh my D: I didnt know they could do that


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

All you guys who want rats - make sure you get more than one! Rats should never be kept singly unless they have extreme aggression issues. 

I have five. =D


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

I like hamsters but I cant have one because they dont live much. I always give so much love to all my pets and when they die I get soo sad and cry


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I got two female dwarf hamsters. I named them Katherine and Elena, like from Vampire Diaries. Sadlt Katherine died three or so days after we got her from the pet-store. Elena is a very nice hamster though.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

SDragon- Well thats good that Elena is nice  but sorry for the loss 

Philnominal- thank you 

Fieldz- they do have a short life span, which is sad


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Kato Aaron said:


> MaisyDawgThirteen- Oh my D: I didnt know they could do that


 His teeth have grown back now, ahead of schedule!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm gonna get a hamster sometime in the next few weeks.  So excited!

I have to work on getting the cage all set up first. I am doing a lot of DIY with it so it's taking a while.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

My son just lost his hamster "Kat" on Sunday **RIP**, she looked just like MaisyDawgThirteen's hamster Cookiedough. In the past, I had 4 Syrian Hamsters and my daughter had a Dwarf Hamster-"Hannah". One day maybe we will get more, but for now we have gerbils,turtles and fish, so we are full!

***MaisyDawgThirteen, I am glad to hear Cookiedough is better now!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

anyone have robo hamsters? i really really really really want one =)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I need to take pictures of my hamster and his cage!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

That's got to be one of the cutest things that God made! Awwwwwwww.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I have one russian dwarf hamster and she's the sweetest thing ever! :3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have owned Cavies, Rats, and a ton of Mice. Right now I do have one male Campbells hamster, he will be 2 years old in April (he is a rescue).
His name is Hannibal:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

He is so cute!!! I want a hamster so bad but my Mom says no to them. She claims they bite and smell


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Karebear13 said:


> He is so cute!!! I want a hamster so bad but my Mom says no to them. She claims they bite and smell


 My ham does not smell at all, even if you put your face in his cage. 
As for the biting, each hamster is different. Some are very cuddley, some have a short playing time and bite when they want back in their cage, and some like my Hannibal do not like people near him at all and bites. I have had him for almost a year and I have only touched him once (the first day I got him I picked him up to put him in his new cage). I give him treats and when I clean his cage he walks right into his ball. But you learn to love them for who they are.
As with all animals their personalities vary just like humans. We cannot really expect them all to be loving.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> He is so cute!!! I want a hamster so bad but my Mom says no to them. She claims they bite and smell


That is the same reason why my Mom doesn't want me to get one, and the fact that they are nocturnal. That is all I want from her for my 16th birthday, is permission to have a hamster.

I was thinking of getting a Syrian hamster if I do, but I would rather rescue one from the shelter by me, so not to picky. My requirements are just young so it is easier to train.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

kfryman said:


> That is the same reason why my Mom doesn't want me to get one, and the fact that they are nocturnal. That is all I want from her for my 16th birthday, is permission to have a hamster.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Syrian hamster if I do, but I would rather rescue one from the shelter by me, so not to picky. My requirements are just young so it is easier to train.


 You could also try Craigslist. I got my Hannibal from a craigslist ad. Most of the time they are in need of rescuing.
When I got Hannibal (known as Speedy to his last owner) he was in a bare dirty 10 gallon with no wheel or toys, only a bed and his food dish. He was being fed horrible food and they let him play loose in the yard. One time she told me he got loose in the street and had to dodge cars for an hour.

BTW, if any of you need to learn more about hamsters, there is a great hamster forum called HamsterHideout. They can show you how to make a large cheap bin cage for your ham too. 
I have Hannibal in a bin cage, most single cages are not big enough for hamsters plue bins are really cheap. I got Hannibal a huge bin for only $11.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hamsters freak me out a little. I look at them and think, "Where is your tail, you pathetic excuse for a mouse? But....awww. You are really cute anyway." 

They are illegal here, though. I probably wouldn't own one if they were because I am too in love with the wonderful personalities of big fat cuddley rats, but they are very cute. If really bizarre-looking. It's like a 5-year-old girl asked Disney to design the cutest animal ever - if it had eyes the size of saucers, I would swear it was made by Disney.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Alusha, I think I went on there before. If I did get a hamster s/he would go in a 20 gallon fish tank with the screen top. I would also build some floors up off the ground for a bit more space. I would also make sure it isn't that high so it doesn't break something if it does fall off.

What is the best bedding to have? Carefresh I know is good, but is there something else I can also put in? Would like carefresh and then if I add say some hay so they can build a nest or what ever?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to look on Craigslist, someone had 3 hamsters in a small cage, couldn't be more than 5 gallons! O.O Terrible pet owners in the world...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

kfryman said:


> Alusha, I think I went on there before. If I did get a hamster s/he would go in a 20 gallon fish tank with the screen top. I would also build some floors up off the ground for a bit more space. I would also make sure it isn't that high so it doesn't break something if it does fall off.
> 
> What is the best bedding to have? Carefresh I know is good, but is there something else I can also put in? Would like carefresh and then if I add say some hay so they can build a nest or what ever?


 You can get aspen shavings for bedding. That is what I use. Make sure not to use pine or cedar, however you can use kiln dried pine if you cannot find aspen.
You can use soft napkins for nesting material. I use a scrap of fleece in Hannibal's igloo, he dos not chew it up or poop on it. 

Also get your ham a sand bath (make sure it is sand, not dust). They love rolling in it and it helps their coats. Do not buy "rodent sand", go for Chinchilla sand (again, not dust) or calcium sand that is found in the reptile section.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

CM I use play sand lol? I have some left, but I would still buy some other sand if I need to. I may still have some calcium sand too.

Wouldn't they poop in the sand though?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not sure if you can use play sand.
Yes some use it as a litter box, my Hannibal poops in his, but he only poops so it is easy to clean. If you ham does use it as a litter box, it will still be cheap to refiill and keep his cage cleaner.

And remember if you get a Syrain, only get one per cage. Also if you do get a Syrian, watch out for Wet Tail.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

kfryman said:


> CM I use play sand lol? I have some left, but I would still buy some other sand if I need to. I may still have some calcium sand too.
> 
> Wouldn't they poop in the sand though?


Yes you can use Play Sand. I use it all the time for Master Nero, my dwarf hamster. He loves it! I just sift and put it in a container. He goes to town bathing in it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

So, do Syrians get wet tail easier than dwarf hamsters?

I know syrians must be separated while dwarfs can be housed to gather. My question is, do the dwarf hamsters have to be related? I wouldn't house a male and a female though, if I do go with dwarf hamsters.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

kfryman said:


> So, do Syrians get wet tail easier than dwarf hamsters?
> 
> I know syrians must be separated while dwarfs can be housed to gather. My question is, do the dwarf hamsters have to be related? I wouldn't house a male and a female though, if I do go with dwarf hamsters.


 As far as I have heard only Syrians can get wet tail. With dwarfs the illness to look out for is Diabetes.

No they do not have to be related, it is just that you have a better chance of them getting along if they have been together since they were very young, like litter mates.
Though it is never a sure thing if any will get along. So if you get two or more, make sure you have extra stand by cages in case you have to separate them.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh well then, I would just get one then. I heard syrians tend to be nicer and easier so I will most likely go with a Syrian. Or again, whatever is young at the shelter. Craigslist I am iffy since most of those people are usually taking really crappy care of their pets. Some just can't afford them or have to move and can't take them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes overall Syrians tend to be more owner friendly than dwarfs. But each ham has it's own personality. So be prepared for anything. lol


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Yes overall Syrians tend to be more owner friendly than dwarfs. But each ham has it's own personality. So be prepared for anything. lol


Hmm... I think I recognize you from hamster hideout forum ~


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Roxy said:


> Hmm... I think I recognize you from hamster hideout forum ~


 I have the same username on there. 
I remember people by their hamsters. Who is your ham? lol


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I git some of my info on hamsterhideout, I would become a member, but that just means another forum lol.


----------

